# Langdon Hospital, Dawlish, Devon - December 2009



## Badoosh (Dec 28, 2009)

Good research always pays it's dues & this was the case here. After finding very little info on the net apart from approved plans for a new unit to be built onsite, there was only one way to find out if the older parts of the site still stood & after a few phone calls myself, theterrorwheel, steve o, chaz p, mk1kebab & his bro headed off in some of the worst weather conditions back in early December. Finding it wasn't a problem, access was hilarious at times but well worth the trip & looks like we were the first to explore this which made a change. It was great to see a place that hasn't been trashed by vandals, only natural decay here.

The majority of the site is still a live medium secure unit but the older buildings closed down around 1986. I'm still trying to determine the full history but i think the history dates back to around 1891 & at the time known as the Western Counties Idiots Asylum. The buildings we visited were certainly of a later build, maybe '50's or '60's. I'm awaiting more information which i'll post once received.

On with pics & apologies in advance for some of the quality.

Exterior views of 2 of the 3 childrens wards












Interior views of the childrens wards



























































The teenagers wing. 






















Hmmm....someone left their mark!









A bit naughty leaving these behind...





We can see you....











Physio & Hydrotherapy....my pics from inside came out rubbish









Final one from me ....the water tower





Thanks to Steve for driving


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 28, 2009)

great stuff,plenty of good pics


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 28, 2009)

nice adds to list to do


----------



## Badoosh (Dec 28, 2009)

dangerous dave said:


> nice adds to list to do



Dave, PM me your no.


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 29, 2009)

pm inbound


----------



## smileysal (Dec 29, 2009)

Excellent work, I didn't realise this place was still there.  Like the childrens ward, and those colourful bathrooms. Not good the ward reports etc still being there, they should have all been moved out when the place closed. 

Good pics too, I like it. 

 Sal


----------



## ZeRoE (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey,

Don't suppose you could tell me how to get to this place? I've just moved about 3 miles down the road so I'm new to the area and I'm very interested in paying a visit.

Cheers,

- Z


----------



## Bloomers (Jan 2, 2010)

Good explore, bud. i'm amazed its stayed intact so well


----------



## steve_o (Jan 2, 2010)

Its quite amazing inside that there was absolutly no vandalism. No evidence of copper fairys, Supprising as the place shut around 1985 - 1987. It all just natural decay


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow didn't realise this existed!!

May have to plan a trip to Dawlish next time I'm in Devon


----------



## theterrorwheel (Jan 6, 2010)

here is some of mine just to show what it was like!


----------



## the harvester (Jan 6, 2010)

nice pictures you took there, like the old record player thing, would have been good to access the water tower.
And yet again 'Glitto with bleach' strikes again, this stuff is always in government/nhs/mod places!!!

cracking stuff.


----------



## Badoosh (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments & nice pics TTW, told you they wouldn't turn out bad......though i must apologise for taking your tripod on an 800 mile roadtrip


----------



## mk1kebab (Jan 6, 2010)

this was a cool visit, i didnt see that dental chair and swimming pool or whatever that is, where were they?
the chair is awesome!


----------



## theterrorwheel (Jan 6, 2010)

Badoosh;148774......though i must apologise for taking your tripod on an 800 mile roadtrip :mrgreen:[/QUOTE said:


> hahahaha thats cool, i hope it was good company, unlike when its in my car when it just trys to convince me to do the "wrong thing" what ever that may be..


----------



## Badoosh (Jan 6, 2010)

mk1kebab said:


> this was a cool visit, i didnt see that dental chair and swimming pool or whatever that is, where were they?
> the chair is awesome!



The building where chaz fell through the floor


----------



## theterrorwheel (Jan 6, 2010)

Badoosh said:


> The building where chaz fell through the floor



damn that floor must be hungry, it tried eating me aswell!


----------



## mk1kebab (Jan 6, 2010)

Badoosh said:


> The building where chaz fell through the floor



I knew I should have risked going in there, it looks wicked proper horror film style!


----------

